# what COLOR is your Cruze?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...what COLOR is your Cruze?

...describe the interior COLOR in your posting; and why you picked those color combinations (liked them, what the dealership had, etc.)


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Crystal red metallic. Love that color. Just absolutely love it. It sparkles in the sun, it has absolutely no orange peel defect. It's perfect.

Interior is black leather. I really wanted tan leather (or whatever the lighter color one is called) but they didn't have it in stock so I would have had to wait till February (about 8 weeks because of the holidays and the backlog). I didn't want to wait and the black is pretty sweet anyway, also it's easier to keep clean, the light colored interior would have to be cleaned more often as dirt is easier to see on lighter colored interiors. I'm happy as a clam in a Cruze.

I feel bad for other drivers when I see them on the road in other compacts now.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Exterior/Interior Choice?*

Well, after spending the first day with our LTZ RS I can declare that we are _very satisfied_ with our color choices: *Taupe Grey Metallic* with the *Charcoal/Brick* interior. I think the Red and Black are beautiful on the Cruze but as you get older you not only consider which color combo would look the best on a particular vehicle_ design_, BUT what color you are in the _mood_ for. Now, not that I don't like the lighter colors, but I grew up in northern Michigan where getting 150-200 inches of snow per season isn't uncommon. Therefore, I favor the darker colors to contrast with the snow cover for a safer visibility factor. I can remember when we would put an orange colored ball on the tip of the antenna so other drivers could see you approaching the intersection...._the snow banks soo high all you would see is the ball moving!  _


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Jay,

Sounds like we have almost the same car, except mine isn't an RS. I didn't really know if I like the Taupe atfirst, but it is my favorite color now for the Cruze. It makes it look more upscale than it is.


----------



## CruzinAround (Dec 4, 2010)

I've ordered...don't have yet...a Taupe Gray/All Black Interior LTZ RS. Basically, I can't wait to get my car, hopefully begining of January!


----------



## CruzinAround (Dec 4, 2010)

racer114 said:


> Jay,
> 
> Sounds like we have almost the same car, except mine isn't an RS. I didn't really know if I like the Taupe atfirst, but it is my favorite color now for the Cruze. It makes it look more upscale than it is.


 I thought the same thing, I had it narrowed down to Silver, IMO the sportier color, and Taupe Gray, IMO the more luxorious, yet still sporty color. After looking at a lot of cars and pictures I decided on the Taupe Gray.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Chevy.ph describes mine as Sapphire Red. Is this a classification that is a regional thing? 

I can see that you guys enjoy alot more paint variants than us Chevy owners in the Philippines. 

I swear, will repaint mine Purple.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Crystal Red Metallic Tintcoat = Sapphire Red

it's a regional thing


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Black. So hard to maintain as you can see very single speck of dust. But after a wash and wax..the thing shines.
(Rooftop parking lot shot..gonna get it detailed later this week)


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I wanted my cruze in Red but they had ran out (Would take 3 months for them to receive more in red), and when they showed me it in black i absolutely loved it . So i got, Black metallic granite. And like said above, you can see every spec of dust but even dirty is lookin' sexy.


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

It's black but they call it carbon black


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I was going in circles regarding the Black, Imperial Blue, and Crystal red. I love black, but my last 3 cars were black, so it was time for a change. The red looks awesome in the sunshine and was a close second. If all the media shots of the RS were not in red, I might have tipped that way. Strike 2 was that you cannot order the red with the black/brick leather interior. I chose the Imperial Blue. I love the way it looks during the day, but at night it is a bit muted. Now if it would only stay clean!


----------



## joebob (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the Imperial Blue but everyone always thinks it's black at first


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

I have Imperial Blue Metallic, and I'm happy with it. I like that the car looks black at night, actually. And blue is DEFINITELY my color.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

I just ordered a silver one. Looks very professional to me and looks nice with the way the tail lights look. I don't like all the chrome trim on the darker colors either.


----------



## daisysasha (Jan 20, 2011)

*ice blue, baby*

When we started looking at Cruzes around our area, we noticed that most of the available ones were red. Don't get me wrong the red is really pretty, but we wanted ours to be different. We checked out the color options and decided we liked the silver, taupe, ice blue and black the best. White was out becasue I drove a white car for the last 6 years and gold was out because my husband doesn't like it. Our dealer looked around for us and found an ice blue ltz with cocoa/neutral leather. I really liked the two-tone interior when I first saw it. We test drove a red one with that interior. I also like black and brick. We drove a silver one with that interior too. 
Well after all of that checking around we decided on the ice blue.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a choice betwee Imperial Blue and Taupe. I was on the fence until they sold the Blue one. They made my decision for me....which Im happy with


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the Black Granite Metallic, and think it looks pretty good. Black cars are a lot of detail work, but sure look good when they are clean


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

Red Exterior. Black Leather Interior.

Red was my 2nd choice. Since it was the only choice at the dealership, I went with it, no questions asked. Simply stunning. I would've preferred a red cloth (instead of the black) on the dash, but that's not available on the LTZ. Would've been a neat contrast, I think.


----------



## White_Cruze (Feb 7, 2011)

Summit white with red&black interior, just couldn't do all red, hopefully the white will be cool in the summer and the salt spray won't show in the winter.


----------



## rbarrera (Feb 9, 2011)

Ice blue metallic. The faster of the bunch


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Mar 3, 2011)

White. We have to park it outside (we live in Chicago, where this is part of life), so we wanted something that was fade proof and resisted the sun in the summer... also something would would absorb the minor paint knicks that you simply can't avoid in the city no matter how careful you are. Salt sprays are a fact of life in a Northern city (though we are careful to wash our cars and give them TLC), and white tends to be a good choice in the winter as well. Basically, street parking = no fun.

It just so happens we thought it looked the sharpest with the LS trim.  The interior choices we had @ the dealer were black and black, so we chose black!


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

We chose the Taupe Gray Mettalic with the Black interior. Sure the choices were limited at the dealer for 1LT's but we felt it gave the car a little more character. Wife absolutely loves it and after it hits the tint shop this coming weekend it should look even better.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Taupe gray with black interior. It was the only one on the lot with what I wanted but I love the gray anyway. And with the tint it looks really sharp.


----------



## Minibush (Mar 10, 2011)

Gold mist metallic with black/brick interior. I would have chosen the cocoa/beige interior, but my husband the artist liked the black/brick better and I've gotten tons of compliments. An unusual combination in my area- the only Cruze LTZ with a sunroof and this combo within a 400 mile radius according to my salesperson who found it for me.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't have it yet but its on the way. Black eco, with red/black cloth interior. Closest thing they had was a grey one with black interior but that's the same combo my buddy has and he wouldn't like me copying him too much. I'm blacking out the bowties and tinting the windows first week I have it.


----------



## Barrie (Feb 25, 2011)

Black and Blue (to quote Van Halen)

My wife's is black (LS); and while she was picking hers out I loved the Cruze so much I got a blue one (LT) for myself.


----------



## ahmed89x (Mar 9, 2011)

*black *LS and the interior is *black *and *blue*. loving it so much !


----------



## Reckless (Mar 15, 2011)

black ext... black/black interior.... I wanted the black/red interior .. but there was only 6 ordered in all of BC, and only 2 still for sale ... one an LTZ the other an ECO .. neither of which I wanted ... so instead of waiting 16 or so weeks for a factory order (my trade in was finally dieing) ..

I just took the black/black/black they had onsite


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

2013 Cruze ECO Cyber Gray Metalic, interior is the Gray want to be leather and not the black speaker cover looking thing. It was the options me and my wife both wanted and the dealership had to transfer it in from another dealer. Luckily while they were trying to transfer one in, One happened to be on the truck so we did not have to wait and 2 miles on it.

I had selected other, but after doing some research the Cyber Gray Metalic is very close to the Taupe Gray Metalic. If there is a way to change other to Taupe I guess that would work since its close


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nitrate Silver, not available in US, at least under this name?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang dawg Kiss a Frog , This is 3 Years old . Talk about risen from the Dead . We have Silver Ice Metalic . And Cyber Gray in the U.S.
But any way you are really digging deep Aussie !


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

My Australian SRi-V is "Red Hot" nice red colour. It appears to be a standard Holden Red. Not sure of the exact rgb levels but its a bright red. Quite hot i suppose?

Minsik


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

They tried to sell me an Autumn LS and I couldn't do it, no offense to Autumn owners, and they just happened to have a Summit White so I took it.


----------



## NannerHammock (Nov 17, 2013)

Blue Ray Metallic '14 Eco. I love it. I've only had it for 2 weeks but wouldn't want any other color.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

All my cars are Silver if I can help it. In Florida light colored cars helps with the heat. Add tinted windows and the inside isn't as hot as a dark car with no tints. But I might have considered the Blue simply because it a goreous blue.


----------



## flysti06 (Oct 24, 2013)

Red Hot, was known and still is in the GM dealer computer as "Pull Me over red"


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

I have the silver ice metallic exterior (also known as switchblade silver, which is such a cooler name) lol with a jet black interior. Mainly the combination I got because it was the only 2013 Eco with a manual transmission that the dealer had on the lot. Probably would have preferred either black or white, but the silver is definitely good for avoiding weekly car washes


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I was looking at three colors; Black, white, and the victory red. I had a white Monte Carlo before my Cruze and I just love the look of white on black cars. So I chose the Summit White Cruze.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Atlantis Blue Metallic


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I wanted to get the Black with the interior Sport Red/Jet Black but the wife just bought her Spark and it's black. Didn't want the same colour car as hers, so I picked the Rainforest Green and the inside is Medium Titanium.


----------



## NickVojvo (Dec 4, 2013)

Autumn Metallic


----------



## 19890 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine is called Nitrate Silver. I chose it as I didn't want red, white or black (owned cars in these colours before so wanted something different), and it was the nicest of the remaining choices. I also wanted a lighter colour after my last 2 cars being dark, so that narrowed things down a bit more. 
I had a choice of Perfect Blue but hadn't seen it in person so didn't want to chance not liking it (car is on lease and was sourced from a dealer out of town, no local dealers had the colour).
A colour released after my purchase that I would have considered is Royal Peacock.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

white

it was in the list of acceptable colors, car optioned out the way i wanted was on the lot


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Beige which stands apart from the other cars.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

My Cruze is Blue Ray Metallic. Frankly I picked it thinking it was another color but I do like it. In bright light its blue, sometimes a faint purple and even in some light to me it has looked forrest green almost. and the inteior is black leather becasue it was the best leather choice of them all!


----------

